# Get to the Choppa!!!!!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, this is one for the heavier music fans but considering 'Austrian Death Machine' are a novelty side project, the music is actually pretty good. :thumb:






Oh and in case you hadn't guessed, it's all themed round Arnie movies. :lol:

Some classic song titles, 'Screw You (Benny)' and 'Come with me if you want to live' being two such examples.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Got them in the car.

Their rendition of Jingle Bells is great.

I like "I need your clothes, your boots, and your motorcycle" and "It's Simple, If It Jiggles It's Fat" both on Double Brutal.


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

definitely would be caught speeding listening to this in the car lol


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

jordbalboa said:


> definitely would be caught speeding listening to this in the car lol


Haha it is somewhat intense.

Thing is heavy music can take itself so seriously so I always enjoy something that has a bit of humour in it as well as the usual stuff. :thumb:


----------

